# Need help with Tunze Osmolator 3155



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently installed a second-hand Tunze Osmolator 3155 on my tank and it worked great for the first two weeks. However, yesterday the pump started acting funny. When the system is plugged in, the pump constantly turns on and off and the yellow indicator light keeps flashing. So the pump turns on for about one second, then off, then on and just keeps going like that until I unplug it. 

I've tried to find some info online. So far I have cleaned the sensor, made sure there is no blockage in the tubing, and made sure there are no air bubbles in the pump. I'm still not having any luck. I've tried repositioning the sensor, but that hasn't helped either.

If anyone has had any similar experiences and knows how to fix this, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I received a unit from another member and it had a problem with switching so I contacted Tunze and they told me "bad chip due to salt creep"

If you open your unit you'll see there is a ton of salt inside it since it isn't sealed. If there's no salt there is still the chance that one of the chips inside is toast due to condensation. Great unit but they should have made them waterproof.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I received a unit from another member and it had a problem with switching so I contacted Tunze and they told me "bad chip due to salt creep"
> 
> If you open your unit you'll see there is a ton of salt inside it since it isn't sealed. If there's no salt there is still the chance that one of the chips inside is toast due to condensation. Great unit but they should have made them waterproof.


Thanks for the tip! I opened it up and don't see any obvious salt or water damage. Did Tunze offer any replacement when you contacted them?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No help from them since it was second hand and a older model. Sorry to hear about your problems. Did you try to contact them?


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> No help from them since it was second hand and a older model. Sorry to hear about your problems. Did you try to contact them?


Thanks! Ya I've emailed them so hopefully I will hear something back. I'll update this post if I do.


----------



## anthonystraus (Apr 14, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

ya they asked me to send it in so they can look at the circuitry. They probably received it this morning, so I should hear something soon.


----------

